# Anyone Know This Watch? Titoni Cosmos Queen



## coreyn90 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/g/36/img0031pqp.jpg/

I'm trying to find the exact watch, but this is a really old watch. I think my mother got it around 1980's.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

coreyn90 said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/36/img0031pqp.jpg/
> 
> I'm trying to find the exact watch, but this is a really old watch. I think my mother got it around 1980's.


I don't understand the question. Are you looking to buy one? I'd suggest searching ebay regularly or doing a google search.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

if your just looking for a titoni cosmos queen try their site http://www.titoni.ch/en.html


----------



## coreyn90 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh right, I'm trying to find the model number, or something like that. I'm searching with the information I see on the watch, but I only get redirected to the new models. I'm trying to get it appraised.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

coreyn90 said:


> Oh right, I'm trying to find the model number, or something like that. I'm searching with the information I see on the watch, but I only get redirected to the new models. I'm trying to get it appraised.


The only appraisal that will matter to an insurance company is one done by a watchmaker in writing after examining the watch in person. It will be "replacement" value and will be several times what you would be able to sell it for.

Search ebay for completed auctions of "Titoni cosmo" for examples. Repeat the search every couple of week as the selection will change.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Corey and welcome to the forum. I wouldn't hold out much hope on it being worth much (unless it's solid gold) - I just bought a nice condition vintage Titoni Cosmo King for Â£50 and unfortunately womens vintage watches are a lot less collectable than mens watches. As bjohnson said, keep an eye on ebay...


----------



## coreyn90 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------



## Narla (Sep 1, 2011)

Am I showing my age in commenting that I don't think a 1980s watch is 'really old' .... Where's my coat :-/


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Narla said:


> Am I showing my age in commenting that I don't think a 1980s watch is 'really old' .... Where's my coat :-/


I forgot where I put my coat, but then I was born prior to 1980 :lol:


----------

